# Planning new 75gal Mbuna tank



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

I am purchasing a 75 glass tank today and planning how to put it all together. Pet Smart has the Marineland glass tank, stand, top and light on sale for $299 so I am on it. It has been many years since I have kept fish/Africans in a tank so I will be proceeding slowly.

My question is on filtration. They have the Fluval FX6 $250 and FX4 $200 on sale and trying to decide which one. Thinking four groups of Mbuna 1m:4f each group so 20 fish or so.

Thanks for any recommendations on which filter size to go with.


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

So we picked up the FX6 just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

good luck with it. What are you putting in? What kind of mbuna's?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Good call on the filter!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Tenring said:


> So we picked up the FX6 just couldn't pass it up.


You won't be disappointed. They are great filters. Good luck getting your tank setup, can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you everyone. The tank is under way and I am also working on temporary apartment type housing for the fishes.


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)




----------

